# Looking for info on foreign power leading in Canada



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

On my way home from work tonight I managed to catch 2 bnsf engines leading an empty coal train headed north through my home city along with 2 more pulling up the rear. First time I have seen this in Canada with no CP or CN engines in the mix. Can anyone tell me when this was allowed as I assumed that foreign power could not lead the train? Every time I see Canadian units in the U.S, they are always helpers or pulling up the rear and I thought this was the same up here?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's an invasion, we decided to take over Canada.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I believe there are currently BNSF coal trains from the Powder River area in the western US that are operating into Canada hauling coal to export ports in British Columbia.

Not sure why an *empty* BNSF train (you only mentioned the engines but didn't say anything about what cars were on the train - were they BN/BNSF as well? or CN? CP? mostly leased cars?) but I'm from Ontario and really not familiar with operational patterns in Alberta.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


>


(It's an invasion, we decided to take over Canada.)


HOORAY !

Please take Quebec first !

:appl:


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

With the exception of about 7 or 8 citx cars, the rest were BNSF cars. Only recently has this started along with CN only and CP and CN power combined on CP's main line with coal cars as well as BNSF mixed in with CP, but first time I've seen no Canadian power. The only engine that really caught my eye though was BNSF 9702 executive paint scheme. I didn't think I'd ever see that up here.


----------



## hirailer (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm sure this the same train I saw traveling westbound out of Chilliwack. The train was headed by four BNSF locomotives followed by a unit train of loaded gondolas. It was a jaw dropping sight. I am lucky (some may not think so) to live about a 100 feet from the CN mainline which is shared by CP trains westbound to Vancouver. 

This is a pair of old CN SD75i's pulling a long grain train from the prairies taken today.

Mel


----------

